# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  सिर्फ वीडियो चैट ही नहीं, 8 और भी मजेदार काम हैं वेबकैम के

## ravi chacha

आमतौर पर आप स्काइप और फेसबुक के जरिए वीडियो कॉल या चैट करने के लिए वेबकैम का इस्तेमाल करते हैं। लेकिन आप अपने लैपटॉप या कम्प्यूटर में कुछ सॉफ्टवेयर इन्स्टॉल कर वेबकैम से कुछ दूसरे अहम काम भी कर सकते हैं, जो काफी मजेदार होते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

होम सेक्युरिटी सिस्टम : 

ऐसे कई फ्री प्रोग्राम हैं, जिससे आप वेबकैम को एक रिमोट सेक्युरिटी सिस्टम में तब्दील कर सकते हैं। इसके लिए आपको कुछ प्रोग्राम डाउनलोड करने होंगे। आपका कम्प्यूटर विंडोज ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम पर चलता है, तो उसमें यावकैम सॉफ्टवेयर www.yawcam.com से या फिर विंडोज या मैक ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम वाले विटामिन vitamindinc.com से फ्री में डाउनलोड करें। प्रोग्राम इंस्टॉल हो जाने के बाद आप लाइव वीडियो की स्ट्रीमिंग कर सकते हैं और दूर से ही फीड पर नजर रख सकते हैं। इस सॉफ्टवेयर की मदद से वेबकैम के सामने होने वाली गतिविधि पर नजर रखने के लिए अलर्ट सेट कर सकते हैं। यह काफी अहम चीज हैं क्योंकि हर समय आप फीड पर नजर नहीं रख सकते। आप इसकी मदद से एक निश्चित अंतराल पर तस्वीर खींचने का विकल्प सेट कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गुड ----गुड===

----------


## ravi chacha

फन और गेमिंग :


आप इस प्रोग्राम को अपने सिस्टम में इंस्टॉल कर लें तो गेम खेलने का अनुभव बदल जाएगा। यह प्रोग्राम गेम के दौरान वेबकैम की सहायता से आपको एक्शन में ला सकता है। www.newgrounds.com वेबसाइट से आप शॉर्ट, क्विक ऑनलाइन गेम और एडोब फ्लैश एप्टेल प्राप्त कर सकते हैं, जो आपके वेबकैम का इस्तेमाल करते हैं। आप केवल वेबसाइट के गेम्स और वेबकैम गेम्स सेक्शन में जाएं, जहां हर गेम आपको कुछ करने लिए उकसाएगा। वेबसाइट पर कई काफी ऐसे गेम मौजूद हैं, जिसे प्ले करने के लिए आप अपने वेबकैम का इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। एक ऐसा ही 3डी टारगेट शूटिंग गेम है जो काफी लोगों का पसंदीदा है। इसमें वेबकैम लोकेशन पता करता है और उसी के अनुरूप यह एक 3डी इफेक्ट बनाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

लॉग इन वाया फेस रिकग्निशन :


कुछ कम्प्यूटरों में यह फीचर मौजूद रहता है, लेकिन विंडोज पर चलने वाले आपके कम्प्यूटर में ऐसा नहीं है तो आप उसे वेबकैम की सहायता से फेस रिकग्निशन से लॉग इन कर सकते हैं। इसके लिए आप www.luxand.com/blink या फिर http://bananascreen.en.softonic.com पर जाएं और फ्री में सॉफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड करें। शुरुआत में आपको सॉफ्टवेयर के साथ चेहरे को रजिस्टर करवाना होगा। एक बार रजिस्ट्रेशन पूरा हो जाने के बाद यह सॉफ्टवेयर खुद आपके चेहरे को पहचान लेगा और बिना पासवर्ड के विंडो लॉग इन हो जाएगा। यह आपके चेहरे के खास भागों को पहचानता है इसलिए आप चश्मा पहनें या फिर हेयर स्टाइल बदलें, कोई असर नहीं पड़ता। मेकअप करने पर भी यह चेहरा पढ़ लेता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

बार कोड रीडर :

स्मार्टफोन और एप्प के सहारे अब बार कोड को रीड करना आसान हो गया है। लेकिन कम्प्यूटर पर आप वेबकैम की सहायता से यह काम कर सकते हैं। इसके लिए आपको केवल www.bcwebcam.de से बीसी वेबकैम को इंस्टॉल करना होगा। इसके बाद यह अपने आप वेबकैम से कनेक्ट हो जाएगा और फीड दिखाने लगेगा। आपको केवल वेबकैम के सामने बार कोड या क्यूआर कोड को दिखाना होगा। यह सॉफ्टवेयर कुछ सेकंड में स्क्रीन पर कंटेंट को दिखाने लगेगा। ऐसी सेवा के लिए मैक यूजर्स एवोबारकोड का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं, लेकिन इसके लिए उन्हें भुगतान करना पड़ेगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

ऑप्टिकल कैरेक्टर रिकग्निशन : 


इमेज क्वालिटी ठीक न होने के कारण आमतौर पर वेबकैम से ऑप्टिकल कैरेक्टर रिकग्निशन (ओसीआर) ठीक नहीं होता लेकिन इसे शानदार बनाया जा सकता है। इसके लिए वेबकैम से इमेज लें। उसके बाद माइक्रोसॉफ्ट डॉक्यूमेंट इमैजिंग जैसे सॉफ्टवेयर की सहायता से इमेज को टेक्स्ट में बदल सकते हैं। आप एवरनोट का भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। यह वेबकैम के सहारे ओसीआर को पढ़कर उसे सर्च करने लायक टेक्स्ट में बदल देता है। आप वेबकैम के सहारे नोट्स, बुक पेज, रिपोर्ट और बिजनेस कार्ड सेव कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

फोटो विद फन इफेक्ट्स : 


आप www.cameroid.com वेबसाइट पर जाएंगे तो किसी भी वेबकैम का इस्तेमाल फनी फोटो के लिए कर सकते हैं। इसमें आप विभिन्न फिल्टर्स, इफेक्ट, मजेदार या फ्रेम डाल सकते हैं। आपको इसके लिए न तो कुछ इंस्टॉल करने की और न ही साइन अप करने जरूरत है। इसके लिए केवल एडोब फ्लैश के रास्ते आपको वेबकैप को एक्सेस करने की अनुमति देनी होगी। जब आप एक बार फोटो ले लेंगे तो आप उसे कैमेरॉइड पब्लिक गैलरी में सेव या फिर अपने कम्प्यूटर में जेपीजी फाइल सेव कर सकेंगे। आप कुछ ऐसा ही इफेक्ट www.seenly.com पर देख सकते हैं। आप अगर स्काइप और गूगल टॉक पर किसी से वीडियो चैट करते वक्त रियल टाइम एफेक्ट के लिए आप सॉफ्टवेयर प्राप्त कर सकते हैं। Videoskin.net फ्री सॉफ्टवेयर जबकि www.webcammax.com और www.shiningmorning.com ट्रायल वर्शन मौजूद हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

टाइम लैप्स वीडियो : 


टाइम लैप्स एक फोटोग्राफी तकनीक है, जिसका इस्तेमाल एक निश्चित समय में एक ही जगह की ली गई विभिन्न तस्वीरों से वीडियो बनाने के लिए किया जाता है। इसके लिए http://sourceforge.net/projects/tilaphos से तिलाफोस या http:// download.cnet.com से वेबकैम टाइमरशॉट सॉफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड करें। ये सॉफ्टवेयर बिलकुल फ्री हैं। इसमें कोई तकनीकी परेशानी नहीं आती। इन सॉफ्टवेयर को इंस्टॉल कर लेने के बाद वेबकैम को वैसे स्थान पर लगाना आसान हो जाता है जहां से एक वाइड फ्रेम कवर किया जा सके। वाइड फ्रेम में अधिक चीजें दिखेगी जिससे आपके वीडियो की क्वालिटी बेहतर हो जाएगी। आपको यह ध्यान रखना होगा कि लैपटॉप को ठीक से स्थिर रखा गया हो और उसे लगातार बिजली मिलती रही हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपना फॉन्ट बनाएं :


आप वेबकैम का इस्तेमाल अपने हाथ से लिखे अक्षरों का एक फॉन्ट बनाने के लिए कर सकते हैं। इस फॉन्ट का इस्तेमाल आप ई-मेल भेजने या निजी लगाव वाले डॉक्यूमेंट बनाने के लिए कर सकते हैं। इसके लिए आप www.pilothandwriting.com पर जाएं और वहां मौजूद टैम्पलेट का डाउनलोड और प्रिंट करें। इसके बाद प्रिंट निकाले गए फॉर्म पर बने बॉक्स में अपने हाथ से अक्षर लिखें। ऐसा करने के बाद अपने वेबकैम की सहायता से इसकी तस्वीर लें और उसे वेबसाइट पर आपलोड कर दें। आपलोड करने के बाद साइट आपको टैम्पलेट दिखाने लगेगी जिसपर आप अक्षरों को सुंदर दिखने के लिए एडिट कर सकते हैं। इसके बाद वेबसाइट आपके हाथ से लिखे अक्षरों के आधार एक फॉन्ट बना देगी, जिसे आप अपने कम्प्यूटर में डाउनलोड कर अपने पसंद के किसी भी सॉफ्टवेयर के साथ इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं।

----------


## dkj

जानकारी भरा सूत्र ,सूत्रधार को हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## ajay jangra

> www.luxand.com/blink या फिर http://bananascreen.en.softonic.com


इनका फुल वर्जन देने का कष्ट करें मित्र

----------

